# Time to recover from a broken wrist?



## Chrisz (23 May 2010)

Bust my left wrist on Thursday (got into a dispute over road space with a van and lost) - cast on at the moment but I'm already bored of not being able to ride the bike - how long should it take to recover?

I've got a distal radial fracture.

I'm hoping to remain an invalid for no more than a week - hopefully I'll be able to bodge the cast so I can at least ride the hoods. Does this sound realistic to anyone who's suffered similar?

No way can I be off the bike for much longer than a couple of weeks!


----------



## Chrisc (23 May 2010)

Cast for 6 weeks. Light activities two months after cast removal, wrist will be weak as will your grip. Strenuous activity between 3 and 6 months after the injury. Be careful with it.


----------



## Chrisz (23 May 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Cast for 6 weeks. Light activities two months after cast removal



  

Looks like me and the Doctor are going to be having a bit of a row - that almost the entire summer FFS!!

I'll figure something out - there's no way on God's green earth I'm staying off the bike for 6 weeks - never mind 3 months


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 May 2010)

I broke my collar bone two months ago and I decided that it wasn't going to ruin my life either. So I rested it for three weeks while it was immobilised but as soon as I was given a normal sling I started using my arm it as if it was ok.
Two months on and I have been forced to rest my arm as much as possible, I can't cycle anymore or I risk permanent nerve damage and a much longer recuperation period and all because I thought that I was made of sterner stuff and I wasn't going to let a fractured clavicle get in the way of my life.
Take my advice and listen to the doctor and don't try to rush your recovery.


----------



## Banjo (24 May 2010)

Sorry to hear about your broken wrist. My son has just had his cast off from something similar. Problem is if you hit a bump riding on the hoods too soon its going to break again real easy.

Cant you sling a bergen on and keep the legs and lungs active with a bit of hill walking for a month or so?


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2010)

Wear a wrist brace, as in a proper one, that they sometimes fit for fractures etc (the brown things with velcro straps, not something bought from a sports shop) instead of an actual cast when you start cycling again maybe. Will get you on the bike sooner, but be careful.

You could always take up running or something to keep your base fitness, you'll inevitably lose some bike fitness, but as a consolation at least you will keep your general fitness which will aid in the speed at which you will recover your bike specific fitness.


----------



## ChrisKH (24 May 2010)

Chrisz said:


> Looks like me and the Doctor are going to be having a bit of a row - that almost the entire summer FFS!!
> 
> I'll figure something out - there's no way on God's green earth I'm staying off the bike for 6 weeks - never mind 3 months



It's tempting to want to do things early, especially for a wrist but I wouldn't recommend it. I broke my hand (not even wrist) about April and had to wait until August to use it in anger again. Mrs KH currently has a broken ankle that is 80% mended and is going up the wall not being able to do things, but you can't rush it. Unless you want to risk some permanent or long term damage. If it's a small break or fracture you may be able to speed the recovery a bit with intensive physiotherapy but generally these things take.........time. 

Sorry to sound like your Dad.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 May 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> It's tempting to want to do things early, especially for a wrist but I wouldn't recommend it. I broke my hand (not even wrist) about April and had to wait until August to use it in anger again. Mrs KH currently has a broken ankle that is 80% mended and is going up the wall not being able to do things, but you can't rush it.* Unless you want to risk some permanent or long term damage.* If it's a small break or fracture you may be able to speed the recovery a bit with intensive physiotherapy but generally these things take.........time.
> 
> Sorry to sound like your Dad.



I'd definatelly keep that in mind, I fractured my ankle as a teenager, it was about 10 days before I went to A&E because I thought it was just a twisted ankle and didnt want to waste their time. Once the cast was off, I was out with my friends running around etc. To this day, that ankle over pronates to a substantial degree worse than my left ankle, this was recently made evident to me during a gait assesment while buying running shoes. It effects my running, and I get pains in my shins when I walk fast for long periods (possibly related, possibly not).

Take it easy, but that doesnt necessarly mean dont do it at all, calculated risk. Minimise stress by re-inforcing the joint if you must ride.


----------



## Chrisc (24 May 2010)

It's a bugger but if you re-break it you may end up with metalwork in there, a year of rehab and a permanently weak wrist. Softly softly catchee monkey.
All depends on the nature of the injury, only your doc can advise you properly.


----------



## Chrisz (25 May 2010)

Cheers for the (sage) advice guys - gradually starting to accept that I'll be off the bike for some time now 

Went in yesterday for a full plaster + x-rays, I'm now waiting for a phonecal from the surgeon - he wants me in on Thursday to pin it 

Feeling very sorry for myself right now and a fair bit pi55ed off too!


----------



## iLB (25 May 2010)

turbo? or a tandem! 

get well soon chris


----------



## Chrisz (25 May 2010)

iLB said:


> turbo? or a tandem!
> 
> get well soon chris



Too much of a grumpy bar steward for a tandem 

Turbo would be cracking - I could set it up on the decking and thrash away to my heart's content  Unfortunately my winter/turbo bike is in bits in the shed waiting for new BB bearings and cables all round 

Ta for the sympathy though - I'm starting to accept that it's gonna be a pain in the ar3e getting my wrist sorted. Recovery's going to be 'fun' as I know I'll be trying to ride at least 5mph faster than my legs/lungs will be able to manage for a while! Hopefully it'll only (ha!) set me back a couple of months.


----------



## Chrisc (26 May 2010)

Hope it all goes well on Thursday. Take it easy!


----------



## dnrc (26 May 2010)

Mate, I have first hand experience of this. I broke my wrist a few years back, admittedly i did shatter it (it was really out of shape and needed pinning) so it was really bad.

But from memory that needed 10 weeks off work in total. I was in a cast for 6, then had a wrist support for ages after that. Had to do physio for months. I didn't play sports for months afterwards.

You will be shocked at how weak and wasted it will be when you finally get rid of the cast and brace. 

It probably took 9 months till it was properly good again but it's never going to be properly right again. My right arm is now 1.5cm shorter than my left because of the break.

I know this probably isn't what you're wanting to hear but seriously, be very careful with it and do give it time to heal.


----------



## PK99 (26 May 2010)

Chrisz said:


> Bust my left wrist on Thursday (got into a dispute over road space with a van and lost) - cast on at the moment but I'm already bored of not being able to ride the bike - how long should it take to recover?




if you are claiming against the driver, follow* to the letter *any medial advice given. Failure to do that may compromise your claim


----------



## redjedi (26 May 2010)

Chrisz said:


> Turbo would be cracking - I could set it up on the decking and thrash away to my heart's content  Unfortunately my winter/turbo bike is in bits in the shed waiting for new BB bearings and cables all round



Hope you heal quickly. I broke a bone in my hand and fractured my elbow at the end of last year. Only had the cast on for 2 weeks, but it was another 6 weeks before I could ride a bike. Tried riding after 2 weeks but the vibrations running through my arm made my elbow swell up. My hand still aches occasionally.
Don't rush it.

As you'll be off your bike for a while, why don't you get a trainer wheel fitted to your summer bike and use that one. Although I dread to think what your arm, under your cast, will smell like after a couple of training sessions


----------



## Chrisz (26 May 2010)

PK99 said:


> if you are claiming against the driver, follow* to the letter *any medial advice given. Failure to do that may compromise your claim



No worries - driver didn't stop!

Big mistake - local guy in a distinctive van - I'll be having a word with him later


----------



## Gerry Attrick (26 May 2010)

Mrs A broke her wrist back in January. It still isn't as strong as it was. Don't rush things as you risk a disaster. Pay heed to your physio and doctor.


----------

